# Scroll saw vacuum



## Chippygeoff (11 Sep 2013)

Some time ago someone mentioned about a small dust extractor designed for a scroll saw that was available in America. I cannot remember who it was now but they said they were going to make enquiries to see if it was available in the UK. Apparently it is veryu small, powerful and very quiet and fits on the bench by the scroll saw. I was wondering if anything came of it. I have a Henry which is beautiful and quiet with loads of suction but I need a second one now but would prefer if I could to get something really small, powerful and above all quiet.


----------



## redmoorphil (12 Sep 2013)

Hi Geoff, I think the extractor you are looking for is the Seyco DV10: http://www.seyco.com/category/saws.html
You can't get anything like it in the UK, I've tried! Even thought about getting one while i was in the states but didnt really want to go shopping and was worried about the voltage difference too.
I've just seen the ads for the new Bosch vacuum (the one with the tiger) so may look more into that, but dread the price of a bosch. My Karcher is working great and doesn't get too hot after a days work but the noise is ridiculous and I am fed up with wearing ear defenders all day.
I think your Henry in low power mode might just be the most realistic option.
All the best,
Phil


----------



## Chippygeoff (12 Sep 2013)

Nice to hear from you Phil. I have looked at the Bosch vacuums and can only find the wet and dry ones at one hell of a price. I have ruled out festool as they are like Hegners, way over priced. The one Seyco do is very nice but 2 main problems, the voltage is not the same as ours and they wont send outside of the US so its looks as though Henry will be getting a twin brother, or maybe Hetty.


----------



## marcros (12 Sep 2013)

could you not make a small cyclone, and then run the noisier vac that you have from further away? You have the complication of wanting to use something all day- but that element doesnt seem to be causing you issues at present.


----------



## Chippygeoff (12 Sep 2013)

Hi Marcros. The old vacuum that I had was so noisy and hardly any suck on it at all so I have binned it. I have now reached the perfect solution. I had thought of a cyclone but I just dont have the room. I have rigged the air blower hose directly to Henry now. At first I thought it would be to much for Henry but its fine all day long and the suction is out of this world and keeps the lines on the pattern completely free of dust.

I still have the problem with the dust under the saw table so I ordered another Henry today, which will be here on Monday. I am fitting some pipe clips to the front of my bench and then will fit the pipe from the new Henry so the open end is more or less underneath the lower blade clamp. I fail to see how any dust can then escape and the noise will still be low enough for me to hear the radio when working many long hours on the saw.


----------



## boysie39 (13 Sep 2013)

Geoff , I think I may have seen a cyclone on the Axminster ads . not too sure ,things are a little hazy at the Mo. and getting hazier :roll: Not sure if it would fit your needs . I have a faint recollection of somebody building one from an old five gallon drum 7/8 yrs ago on a US. forum . If I can find the post I will let you know .


----------



## martinka (13 Sep 2013)

Geoff, the way you are going with it now, if you have room, how about a rectangular funnel below the blade area to couple the new Henry into? Similar to my photo. The box that I have there collects most of everything that drops below the table, so I have decided to couple the vac to it when I get chance. That way I reckon I can remove the bottom blade guard, because it always annoys me when I change a blade and forget to lift it back up


----------



## mac1012 (14 Sep 2013)

just curious then Geoff does it mean you will have two henrys on one machine ? I reconnect the white hose from the bellows to the orange port for underneath the table their is a small diameter connection at the rear , that way the dust goes straight up the blue flexi pipe 

I find that set up works fine on my record and it catches everything underneath , yes the blue hose has to be closer to the work but with a bit of practice works fine

another option would be having a blue flexi hose without the orange bit on the end as for sucking up dust you don't need as smaller diameter as you do when blowing the dust which needs a more accurate jet of air and wold give you better suction 

mark


----------



## mac1012 (14 Sep 2013)

from re reading your post looks like I read it wrong , as I gather you got blue flexi hose connected to the henry ? if you re connect where I said you can do above and below with one vacuum :lol: 

mark


----------



## Chippygeoff (14 Sep 2013)

Hi Mark. Over the last year I have tried so many ways to capture the dust. The exyraction port on my hegner is next to useless. I had an air hose going into the small hole and blanked off the bigger hole, its only on the newer models. I had both hoses from top and bottom of the table going into Henry and although the top hose was sucking reasonably well I was still ending up with lots of dust on the work surfaces around the workshop so to over come the problem I have bought another Henry, one for the top and one for the botton and it works a treat. I know it has been quite expensive but at the end of the day I am breathing in clean air without the need to wear the dreaded mask and thats priceless.


----------



## mac1012 (15 Sep 2013)

I see what you mean Geoff just maybe one henry is not powerful enough to do both ports , I bet your electricity supplier is happy :lol: 

The record I use is able to collect dust from both the top and the bottom at the same time with no dust loss , I like it also because I can move from different machines and just reconnect, its able to filter down to 0.5 microns and less with the extra filter , I looked at the henrys but their website didn't mention any filtration numbers until the more expensive models , not that it really matters if its doing the job , I know what you mean with the festool they are expensive but there is some good dust extractors around the 200 price mark I quite fancied the dustex one but then I got given the record so I didn't get it.

what do you use for your routering ? just curious how you deal with dust from that as it different set up to scroll saw.

mark


----------



## Chippygeoff (15 Sep 2013)

Hi Mark. The new system has been running a couple of days now with both Henry's and very pleased with the end result. But there was a problem. The blower hose is about half an inch and it was overworking the Henry so I made another modification just now. I bought another air hose thanks to a link from Martin, it is about 3 times the diameter of the Hegner hose so have rigged this up direct to to the Henry. It has a fan type nozzle on the end and although I have made it very rigid by fixing Henry's metal tube to the side of the bench I can still bend the new flexable hose. I have re-connected the Hegner blower hose to whaere it was orininally and this will blow the dust into the new funnel. Thats the theory anyway.


----------



## martinka (16 Sep 2013)

Geoff, I tried a slightly different approach yesterday. I made a pipe with holes in, like a flute, connected to the vac, and laid it in the box I have below the blade. Then took a plastic pipe, 16mm inside diameter to the top of the table beside the blade and about 25mm away. This worked great with one vac as it cut down on the suction for the lower pipe and made it available for the top one where it is needed more. The big problem being that it was difficult to move the top pipe out of the way when feeding the blade from the bottom of the job and easily put it back to the same place. If I can overcome this probem, this will be the way I do it. (Can't afford two vac's running all day. 

I did wonder if a large enough box below the saw would collect all the sawdust that's heavy enough to fall, and that could be emptied every so often, leaving all the suction for the top pipe. But I don't know if any airborne dust would be a problem from below the table. Again, the larger top pipe would be a problem when feeding the blade through the work.

Martin.


----------

